# Unmarried in Cairo



## valerienicole

Hello,

My boyfriend and I are considering moving to Cairo this Fall. We have done some research as to the social and political regulations regarding living arrangements for unwed couples, but the majority of the information seems to be limited to hotel accommodations. I know that the law does not apply to two foreigners of the opposite sex as far as hotels are concerned, but I would like to know if/how that applies to long-term residence (6 months or more) when renting an apartment or flat.

Any information or advice is appreciated.

Thanks!
- Valerie


----------



## oversamlove

hey
1st u are very welcome in Egypt , 
OK , in the hotels yeah , maybe some hotels will aggrates you & tell you its not legal & bla..bla.. , but when u rent a flat , no body going to ask you who will be with you .
hope thats help ,

Sam J.

if u want to know more Inf. just give me a call , 502-365-5606







valerienicole said:


> Hello,
> 
> My boyfriend and I are considering moving to Cairo this Fall. We have done some research as to the social and political regulations regarding living arrangements for unwed couples, but the majority of the information seems to be limited to hotel accommodations. I know that the law does not apply to two foreigners of the opposite sex as far as hotels are concerned, but I would like to know if/how that applies to long-term residence (6 months or more) when renting an apartment or flat.
> 
> Any information or advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> - Valerie


----------



## New Gal

valerienicole said:


> Hello,
> 
> My boyfriend and I are considering moving to Cairo this Fall. We have done some research as to the social and political regulations regarding living arrangements for unwed couples, but the majority of the information seems to be limited to hotel accommodations. I know that the law does not apply to two foreigners of the opposite sex as far as hotels are concerned, but I would like to know if/how that applies to long-term residence (6 months or more) when renting an apartment or flat.
> 
> Any information or advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> - Valerie



Hi Valerie, firstly, good luck with your move.

Is your partner American too or Egyptian?

If he is Egyptian, you may have some problems but if he is America, no-one will bother you, especially in Cairo.

PM me if you need to ask anything else, I have travelled to Egypt quite a lot and am moving there soon from England but am Muslim so sm aware of the social etiquettes there.

All the very best


----------



## oversamlove

*Yeah thats right*

yeah thats the most right answer .




Nasiya said:


> Hi Valerie, firstly, good luck with your move.
> 
> Is your partner American too or Egyptian?
> 
> If he is Egyptian, you may have some problems but if he is America, no-one will bother you, especially in Cairo.
> 
> PM me if you need to ask anything else, I have travelled to Egypt quite a lot and am moving there soon from England but am Muslim so sm aware of the social etiquettes there.
> 
> All the very best


----------



## ibmonir

*Moveing to Cairo*

Hi valerienicole, i don't see any problem haveing the room with your friend in egypt cos that law made for egyption who cant host one of the opposit sex in his hoel room, any way it's convenient t rent an apartment and usually foreigners like Maadi, if you'r religios you can contact MCC Maadi community church, just type in google, 
regarding the visa so eassy you go to the main office of foreign affare ministery in TAHRER SQUARE by Metro (SADAT STOP) you'll find abig building ( ELMOGAMAA) then apply for your visa, pay the fee and get your passport back stamped withen 2 hours, for further information contact me. 
bes regards, Mounir


valerienicole said:


> Hello,
> 
> My boyfriend and I are considering moving to Cairo this Fall. We have done some research as to the social and political regulations regarding living arrangements for unwed couples, but the majority of the information seems to be limited to hotel accommodations. I know that the law does not apply to two foreigners of the opposite sex as far as hotels are concerned, but I would like to know if/how that applies to long-term residence (6 months or more) when renting an apartment or flat.
> 
> Any information or advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> - Valerie


----------



## Philomena

valerienicole said:


> Hello,
> 
> My boyfriend and I are considering moving to Cairo this Fall. We have done some research as to the social and political regulations regarding living arrangements for unwed couples, but the majority of the information seems to be limited to hotel accommodations. I know that the law does not apply to two foreigners of the opposite sex as far as hotels are concerned, but I would like to know if/how that applies to long-term residence (6 months or more) when renting an apartment or flat.
> 
> Any information or advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> - Valerie


Hi Valerie

Just a quick reply to the above. As you know this is a conservative country, most apartment owners would not feel comfortable renting to an unmarried couple mainly because other tenants may object and can cause problems for the landlord not for you, as the actual law does not apply to you. If you have any chance of success, it would be best to try the Maadi area which is a large expat society and approach some of the agents, however they would probably only offer you very expensive apartments (not sure of your budget). Some of the resort areas outside of Cairo such as Sharm or Hurghada probably are not so conservative. I have a friend who lives with her boyfriend but they say that they are married (small white lie) but saves a lot of embarrassment for all parties.

Hope this helps.
Philomena


----------



## ibmonir

*unmarried in cairo*

:focus: Hi, i think when you find the appartment you'r who will sign a contract (furnished apartment contract) which is short term, MAXIMUM 11 MONTHS. 
and if you say that she's your wife nobody will ask you how because you are like married regarding the law of some countries. 
no worries just you need to search the internet for an apartment in Maadi, Mohandesen or Zamalek. 
for a hotel no worries you have right to get the room wthout asking you for Marriage contract. for me an example i don't have my wife's name on my ID and the same for her..... tell me who can say we're married if we're abroad.


----------

